# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  هل لحن ابن حجر في هذا البيت؟وبكر أبوزيد؟

## خالد السهلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو إعراب  كلمة خطاء في بيت ابن حجر التالي

وإذا خطوت إلى الخطا فاغفرله لي=كرما فأنت خلقتني خطاء
هي مع بيت آخر بالرفع
فماإعرابها لوتكرمتم

الجملة الأخرى للشيخ بكرأبوزيد رحمه الله
(وأكبر دليل على هذا اضطراب حبل الفتوى واستمرارهم أخياف مختلفون

فهل الصحيح مختلفون أم مختلفين

وماإعرابها ورحم الله من بين لي

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

و عليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أما بالنسبة لبيت الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى، فالأولى، بارك الله فيك ،أن تأتي بالبيت الآخر الذي ذكرت، لأن به يتبين إن كان الأمر إقواء أولحناً.
والذي أعرفه أن لفظة "خطاء" في البيت حقها النصب لأنها مفعول به ثان أو حال.
وأما قول الشيخ بكرأبو زيد عليه رحمة الله فحقه النصب أيضاً لأن تقدير الكلام : "واستمرارهم في حال كونهم أخيافاً مختلفين" فإن كان ما نقلت عن الشيخ من كتاب، فالغالب أنه من خطاء الطباعة وإن كان من شريط فهو سهو منه رحمه الله. 
هذا ومن يسلم من اللحن في عصرنا هذا؟ 
وقد شُنع على الفراء وحسبك به لأنه لحن بحضرة الخليفة فقال:
"يا أمير المؤمنين، إن طباع أهل البداوة الإعراب وطباع أهل الحضر اللحن فإذا أمليت أو صنفت لم ألحن وإذا رجعت للطبع لحنت." والمعنى أنه يتكلف الإعراب أحياناً ولاينهال عليه كشأن الأعراب فإنهم كانوا يعربون سليقة والله أعلم.

----------


## سعيد يوسف

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لكما

----------


## عبد الرؤوف بن الوليد

ليتك تبين لنا أين وجدت هذا البيت منسوبا إلى الحافظ ابن حجر فإني راجعت ديوانه بتحقيق الدكتور صبحي ولم أجده

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

(خطاء) بتشديد الطاء 
وفي الحديث: "كل ابن آدم خطاء, وخير الخطائين التوابون" رواه الترمذي 

رحم الله ابن حجر حتى في قصائده لا يبعد عن الحديث الشريف

----------


## خالد السهلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أجيب عن مداخلات الجميع وأعتذر عن التاخير الطويل
الأخ أبوبكر جزاك الله خيرا وأنت تطلب بيتا آخر

بحثت فوجدت البيتين في كتاب من تأليف عبدالستار الشيخ وهذا الكتاب من سلسلة أعلام المسلمين
وقد ذكر نماذج من شعره وذكر أن مصدرها ذيول تذكرة الحفاظ ص 341
نظم العقيان ص51
الجواهر والدرر ص134
البدر الطالع 1/91
تغليق التعليق 1/163_164
ولكني وهمت بسبب أن البيتين قد شكلتا بالضم وهما جميعا حقهما النصب فغفلت عن البيت الاول
وهما 

يارب ذكرني فقد قدرتني=من يوم مبدأ نشاتي خطاء
وإذا خطوت إلى الخطا فاغفره لي =كرما فأنت خلقتني خطاء

رحم الله الجهبذ ابن حجر واستجاب دعاءه

أما ماذكرته عن بكر أبي زيد فهو من كتاب وربما الخطأ من النسخ

----------

